# MTH RealTrax and track layout software problem!



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

As I reported here earlier I laid out a track plan using MTH Realtrax track and the MTH track planning software that comes with an MTH O gauge train set recently purchased for around the XMAS tree. The software is the "LITE" version but covers all the MTH RealTrax products.

I planned out my 9' x 7' layout on the software and crammed a ton of track in a relatively small space but the program hooked it all up with no errors. It included two dog bone loops with a crossover between the inner and outer loops and a reversing set of tracks along with two sidings. The tough part and most crammed was the middle of the loops where the crossover and the reversing track have to go through a 2 foot wide opening. In that confined space were six switches making up four parallel tracks. But the software hooked it all up no problem.

The proof of the pudding is in the eating and I built the bench work, and started hooking up the track. It turns out that the program does not allow enough physical space for the switch motors that protrude off the Realtrax switches by about 3 inches. The track would not hook up in that tight area. The switch motors, even though moved to the opposite side of the switches interfered with the track that needed to pass by them.

*So the bottom line when using the software for RealTrax is to leave extra room adjacent to the switch motors for clearance and don't rely on the program as a judge if it is enough The program misses by about 1/2 to 3/4 inches.*

I had to modify the layout plan to eliminate the reversing track but the rest of the track hooked up as the program said it would. I had to buy extra pieces to get it all hooked up and was left with extra switches, the most expensive part of my track purchase: two 0-72 switches, left and right, and an O-42 switch, left hand. I guess I'll keep them as spare parts for the future. Maybe I can work them into my XMAS tree layout some how (????).

Oh well, such is life. But the good news is I did get the track hooked up on the bench work I had built. Now for the wiring when I get all the electrical equipment in. I'll have two brick transformers, a TIU, a AIU, and parallel switch controllers, and uncoupling controllers. My work is cut out for me! 

LDBennett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, things like switch motor housings are things you have to watch out for in the track layout software. Some do a better job of accounting for these than others.


----------



## deviltrigger529 (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you able to switch them from 1 side to the other? I had that problem with my wye switch in my yard with fastrack but I was able to take it apart and move it to the other side. Never used realtrax so I'm not sure, just figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

deviltrigger529:

Yes, I was able to switch the motors to the other side but the crossovers required the motor on the outside and that is where the adjacent track had to be. In retrospect I had too much going on in too small of an area but the software said it would fit and it didn't because the software did not allow enough room for the switch motors by 1/2 to 3/4 inches. I considered chopping some of the plastic ballast of the adjacent track away but I then worried that the switch motor would be hit by the overhang of the loco's and cars. I just remove the four switches associated with the reversing tracks and that allowed me to push things around enough to get all the track through the narrow 2 foot passage. I got it all hooked up without the reversing track which I will not miss as it was not an integral part of my track plan but just an after thought which the program said would work but didn't. I'm good now.

LDBennett


----------

